# Credit union wants me to prove I have no mortgage, because I am only 34



## liger (21 Aug 2013)

Hi,

I applied for a loan off my C.U recently. it would be my 3rd loan with them but the first since the have tighter restrictions.

I applied for 12k and I was asked to produce recent pay slips, proof of address, and 3 months worth of bank statements. Handed these over and was informed they would look at it and contact me the next day. They didnt bother contacting me so i rang them and asked what was happening. I was asked for 2 further things, my C.C statement which was fine and the final thing which has caused a major issue.  Proof i own my home.

I am homeowner with no mortgage, I asked what they needed to see and the girl hadn't a clue. She asked someone in the office an suggested I pay for a solicitor letter stating i own my house or pay to get a copy of deeds. This all sounded like BS so i done some googling to see what other forms of proof are acceptable to government agencies. Home insurance is accepted by the welfare to prove who is the owner as you cant insure something you dont own. 

I brought this into the CU, the girl said thanks very much, we will have credit board look at it. no reply so forced to chase them again. Then after all the hoops i jumped thru the girl says to me, *Look your 34, your claiming to own your house with no mortgage, we need to see proof you dont have one, We dont know anyone your age owning their house without a mortgage.!!!!! *

I have given 

3 months bank statements
cc statements
wage slips
have been paying 150 - 250 a week into CU from wages directly
had 50% of my house purchase money in the cu 2 years ago which is on their system
I think they want me to ring every mortgage lender in ireland and get proof i have nothing with them.

Also i am disgusted that just because i am 34 they are giving me grief,, If i was 50 there wouldn't be a problem. They have made it very clear it because of my age.


----------



## dereko1969 (21 Aug 2013)

Why don't you just give them a copy of the deeds to your house? Or are you looking to make a claim against them?

It's not discrimination on age grounds, how many houses in the country have no mortgages on them as a percentage? It seems sensible to me.


----------



## emeralds (21 Aug 2013)

If you own your house your deeds are yours. Where are the deeds? Can you photocopy them and bring them to the CU?


----------



## liger (21 Aug 2013)

My problem is they wouldnt be asking if i was 50!!! 

Also, its not ownership of the house, its the fact there is no mortgage that they cant accept, and why? because i am 34. They have stated that its because of my age they dont believe me, Despite having full history of my wages and accounts for last 3 years, I dont know where they think i am hiding money to pay for a mortgage.

"It's not discrimination on age grounds".... if i am being treated different because I am too young to own a house without a mortgage according to them then what is it?


----------



## wbbs (21 Aug 2013)

I have to say I do think the CU is being a bit strange here, I have never come across a requirement to prove you own your house.  If your ICB shows no mortgage and your bank statements show no mortgage payments I would have thought they had covered their end.


----------



## ashambles (21 Aug 2013)

> your bank statements show no mortgage payments


These days not making mortgage payments does not mean not having a mortgage, some people haven't made any payments in years.

I'd not get too bothered by the age thing, I'm older and my own bank made me prove I owned my own house when I went asking for a new loan. I didn't mind since any slight sign of banks operating carefully is encouraging. I'd documents that showed the mortgage was finished. If I'd never had a mortgage then I expect I'd have had to shown them the deeds.

Also it may be harder for a CU to see certain information than a regular bank. Certainly was the case that people were able to hide CU loans from banks, and that might works both ways.


----------



## dereko1969 (21 Aug 2013)

liger said:


> My problem is they wouldnt be asking if i was 50!!!
> 
> Also, its not ownership of the house, its the fact there is no mortgage that they cant accept, and why? because i am 34. They have stated that its because of my age they dont believe me, Despite having full history of my wages and accounts for last 3 years, I dont know where they think i am hiding money to pay for a mortgage.
> 
> "It's not discrimination on age grounds".... if i am being treated different because I am too young to own a house without a mortgage according to them then what is it?


 
You're asking them for money, they've asked you to prove you own your house, provide them with a copy of your deeds. Don't like that, then go ask a bank for a loan.

Do you know they haven't asked someone who is 50 the same, all other aspects being the same? If they haven't put age grounds in writing then your "case" against them would likely fail.

What's your actual problem with providing them with a copy of your deeds other than some "my rights, my rights" palaver?


----------



## emeralds (21 Aug 2013)

You want the 12k. Give them what they are asking for...


----------



## Time (21 Aug 2013)

€6 from the PRAI. You can even order online.


----------



## Jim2007 (21 Aug 2013)

liger said:


> My problem is they wouldnt be asking if i was 50!!!
> 
> "It's not discrimination on age grounds".... if i am being treated different because I am too young to own a house without a mortgage according to them then what is it?


 
The reality is that it is far more likely that a 50 year old would own their home out right than a 34 year old would, that is how it.  And if the people responsible for granting you the loan failed to check out such an anomaly, they could rightly be criticised for failing to do their job properly.


----------



## unsub (21 Aug 2013)

Ask the Credit Union to look at your Bank Statements, I presume there are no regular sums of money being debited from your bank account which would suggest to the Credit Union that a "mortgage"is being paid? 

You could give them the Folio number of your house and invite them to do a property search should they so wish.

You are entitled to ask for the loan to be put to the Credit Union board for a decision and seek to make a personal presentation to them, it may be that the Loan Officer has a "hang up" on full ownwership of a property.


----------

